# Anonymous Quarter Repeater



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

As my second post here I will show you the pocket watch that's currently in my pocket.










Bought from someone in England as a real bargain I got this wonderful swiss watch (the seller didn't know what she was selling!). Alas the manufacturer of this watch is still unknown.

The case is a well preserved gun metal case with brass hinges, a series number and a slider for the repeater on the left side. Diameter of the watch is 49mm (1,96").

The dial is white porcelaine (enamel) whith black arabic numbers and with blue steel hands ('Poires Stuart').










(Beg your pardon for the finger prints on the inner dust cap... pictures are from before the service)

Here is the movement:










The movement is a 15 jewel quarter repeater movement of lower quality, a swiss lever escapement, (closed) balance wheel, two hammers on two springs for the repeater. Maybe you notice a swiss patent number under the balance wheel (Brevet + 3132), but that is a fake patent to improve the look of this watch (patent belongs to a gas motor!). Just there to look good!

The repeater will first strike the full elapsed hours with single bell strikes, then the elapsed quarter hours with double strikes (on both tone springs).

An audio sample of this watch is here: audio sample of 4:50 as MP3, 4 single hour strikes plus 3 double quarter strikes.

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wow a beauty.... would love one one day... shame such complication is hidden and not signed...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats very nice - I have been after one of those for a long time - I like the audio of it.

Rabbit


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Try turning the gas supply on....you never know what might happen?


----------

